# Tata docomo[3g e stick]



## GaGaN (Dec 30, 2010)

*hello friends...If any one using tata docomo 3g estick..plz share their experiences regarding speed and connectivity..im from punjab..

regards*


----------



## dr.rdb (Jan 10, 2011)

Tata Docomo eStick is locked, while Reliance 3G modems are unlocke (you can use other operator's SIM)

Even Tata docomo 3G plans are too costly, better move to BSNL 3G !!!


----------

